# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πληροφορίες για ζακό

## stavroula1998

Καλησπέρα! Σε λίγες βδομάδες ή λίγες μέρες θα αποκτήσω ένα μικρό ζακό και πολύ πιθανό να το ταΐζω εγώ στο χέρι (σε περίπτωση που μου φανεί πολύ δύσκολο θα το ταΐσει ο εκτροφεας και θα το πάρω σε 3 μήνες που θα μπορεί να τρώει από μόνο του!) Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά άρθρα για αυτά τα καταπληκτικά πουλιά αλλά θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου στείλετε ότι πληροφορίες μπορείτε! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καταρχήν να σου πω ότι το τάισμα στο χέρι μπορεί να κάνει τον παπαγάλο 'ημερο' αλλά στην ουσία είναι σαν εξάρτηση από τον άνθρωπο.Επίσης δεν περνει όλα τα αντισώματα.
Για πληροφορίες θα σου πουν τα εμπειροτερα μέλη.Και μην ξεχάσεις να μας τον συστάσεις μόλις τον πάρεις,πολλές πολλές φώτο.

----------


## stavroula1998

Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι το παράτησαν οι γονείς του και δν το ταιζαν οπότε αναγκαστικά το πήρε από την φωλιά. Έτσι το ταΐζει τώρα στο χέρι και μου είπε πως θα με βοηθήσει να το ταΐσω και εγώ. 

Στάλθηκε από το C5303 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Άαα ωραία φώτο μην ξεχάσεις εε;

----------


## stavroula1998

Εννοείται! Απλά θα ήθελα κάποιες επιπλέον πληροφορίες. Πχ για την διατροφή του, την συμπεριφορά του κλπ.

----------


## ggeorge

Διαβασε ολα τα μηνυματα του μελους erithacus. Ειναι εγκυκλοπαιδια!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Σταυρούλα (υποθέτω αυτό είναι και το όνομα σου?  :: ) καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας! Μπράβο σου που μπήκες στη διαδικασία να διαβάσεις πριν το αποκτήσεις! Το μικρούλι που θα πάρεις είναι αυτό στη φωτογραφία του προφίλ σου? Όπως και να έχει είναι πανέμορφα και καταπληκτικό είδος! Είναι πανέξυπνα πραγματικά και φτάνουν σε πολύ υψηλό στάδιο επικοινωνίας με τον άνθρωπο! Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο για την ικανότητα ομιλίας που έχουν που πραγματικά είναι στο ανώτερο επίπεδο αλλά και για την αντίληψη τους! Όταν με το καλό το πάρεις περιμένουμε με πολύ χαρά να μας συστήσεις εάν το επιθυμείς και εσένα και το μικρό σου στις παρακάτω ενότητες!
*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*
*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

Λοιπόν ας πάμε τώρα στο θέμα του ταίσματος στο χέρι! Είναι αμφιλεγόμενο το αν πρέπει να γίνεται από εμάς ή από τον εκτροφέα κι αυτό γιατί είναι κάπως πολύπλοκη διαδικασία σε ορισμένα στάδια. Πόσο είναι τώρα το μικρούλι που θα πάρεις? Ανάλογα την ηλικία και το βάρος τους η τροφή δίνεται σε διαφορετικές ποσότητες κάθε μέρα και είναι σημαντικό να δίνεται σε συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία για να μη δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα! Βέβαια αυτό ισχύει όταν είναι πολύ μικρά! Αν είναι στο στάδιο που κοντεύει να την κόψει τότε τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά! Σου παραθέτω εδώ ένα άρθρο για να τα δεις πιο αναλυτικά!
*Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*

Το κομμάτι της διατροφής είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό και πρέπει να του παρέχεις ποικιλία για να παίρνει όλα τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά! Λαχανικά, φρούτα, όσπρια κτλ. Θα σου βάλω μερικά άρθρα που θα σε βοηθήσουν να καταλάβεις όλα όσα χρείαζονται και να πάρεις την απόφαση για τη διατροφη που θα του κάνεις που θα εξυπηρετεί και εσένα και φυσικά το πουλάκι!
*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*
*Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.*
*Οι φυσικοί χυμοί στη διατροφή των παπαγάλων.*
*Το διαιτολόγιο των παπαγάλων μας*
*Αυγοτροφή*
*Η διατροφή των african grey*
*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*

Ας περάσουμε τώρα στο κομμάτι της διαμονής που είναι εξίσου σημαντικό. Το κλουβί είναι το σπίτι του και πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο καθαρό, μεγάλο και όμορφο! Όσο πιο μεγάλο κλουβί του πάρεις τόσο το καλύτερο! Σκέψου ότι θα περνάει εκεί αρκετές ώρες και πρέπει να είναι άνετο! Επίσης είναι καλό να του έχεις φυσικές πατήθρες για τα νυχάκια του και μερικά παιχνίδια για να περνάει την ώρα του και να μη βαριέται! Στα παρακάτω άρθρα και ενότητες θα τα δεις όλα αναλυτικά και θα πάρεις και αρκετές ιδέες από κατασκευές που έχουν κάνει άλλα μέλη για τα μικρά τους!
*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*
*Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...*
*Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού*
*Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους*
*Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι.*

Και εδω μερικά πράγματα για το είδος και γενικά για τα παπαγαλάκια!
*African Grey (Psittacus erithacus)*
*Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.*
*Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*

Σου βάζω και το θέμα ενός μέλους που έχει δυο ζακουδάκια και μοιράζεται μαζί μας συνέχεια τα κατορθώματα τους και τις εμπειρίες τους και θα σε βοηθήσει διαβάζοντας το να γνωρίσεις καλύτερα το είδος και τις ιδιαιτερότητες του!
*Τα Ζακουδάκια μου*
Ελπίζω όλα αυτά να σε βοηθήσουν! Είναι αρκετά αλλά μην πελαγώσεις! Ο,τι απορία έχεις ή ό,τι θες να συζητήσουμε παραπάνω εδώ είμαστε να βοηθήσουμε όπως μπορούμε! Καλό διαβασμα!  :wink:

----------


## erithacus

> Καλησπέρα! Σε λίγες βδομάδες ή λίγες μέρες θα αποκτήσω ένα μικρό ζακό και πολύ πιθανό να το ταΐζω εγώ στο χέρι (σε περίπτωση που μου φανεί πολύ δύσκολο θα το ταΐσει ο εκτροφεας και θα το πάρω σε 3 μήνες που θα μπορεί να τρώει από μόνο του!) Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά άρθρα για αυτά τα καταπληκτικά πουλιά αλλά θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου στείλετε ότι πληροφορίες μπορείτε! Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ εκ των προτέρων!





> Το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι το παράτησαν οι  γονείς του και δν το ταιζαν οπότε αναγκαστικά το πήρε από την φωλιά.  Έτσι το ταΐζει τώρα στο χέρι και μου είπε πως θα με βοηθήσει να το ταΐσω  και εγώ. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το C5303 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σταυρούλα καλησπέρα, 

Ζακοιδιοκτήτες αυξάνσθαι και  πληθαίνεσθαι....Πρώτα από όλα να ξέρεις ότι πρόκειται να βάλεις στη ζωή  σου ένα καταπληκτικό πλάσμα με ιδιαίτερα αναπτυγμένο δείκτη νοημοσύνης  και με ιδιαίτερη περιέργεια και επιθυμία ανάγκη να γνωριστεί και να  επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου....θα σε σαγηνεύσει θα σε υποτάξει ενώ η ζωή σου  δε θα είναι ξανά ποτέ ίδια....Τα λόγια μου θυμίσου (και εσύ)

Παρόλαυτα,  σου προτείνω να μην δώσεις κρέμα εσύ και να μην ακολουθήσεις οδηγίες  για το πώς δίνεται..Σε αυτή την ηλικία οποιοδήποτε παράπτωμα είναι  μοιραίο και δεν έχεις το "χρόνο" να διορθώσεις οποιοδήποτε λάθος με  κάποιο φάρμακο...οι συνέπειες θα είναι ραγδιαίες και ακαριαίες  ...Πρόχειρα σου αναφέρω το εξής...εάν η θερμοκρασία της κρέμας είναι πιο  ζεστή από όσο πρέπει, θα του ερεθίσεις το πρόλοβο πολύ γρήγορα θα  αναπτύξει φλεγμονή και πολύ γρήγορα θα τα κακκαρώσει (μπαμ μπαμ σχόλασμα  πριν προλάβεις να καταλάβεις τι έκανες λάθος)....Αν την δώσεις πιο  "κρύα" από ότι πρέπει θα "πετρώσει" πάλι στο πρόλοβο και πάλι θα τα  κακκαρώσει....Θεωρώ απίστευτα ανεύθυνο εκ μέρους του εκτροφέα να σου  προτείνει κάτι τέτοιο....Τα δικά μου εγώ δεν τα τάισα ποτέ με κρέμα....
Κάνε υπομονή να φτάσει 3 μηνών και τότε, θα έχουμε όλοι εδώ πολλά να πούμε και να δούμε  :winky: 

(Νοιώθω  την αγωνία σου να ξέρεις...αυτό που περιμένεις να περάσουν οι ημέρες  και να το φέρεις σπίτι.....και είσαι και στο κατάλληλο forum...)....Κάτι  μου λέει οτι θα περάσει το μικρό Ζάχαρες  :Happy:

----------


## stavroula1998

Αριάδνη όχι δεν είναι αυτό που έχω στην φωτογραφία δικό μου. Το δικό μου είναι ακόμα 19 ημερών  Σε ευχαριστώ και για τα άρθρα που μου έστειλες! Είναι όλα τους πολύ χρήσιμα και θα τα περάσω από έναν εξονυχιστικο έλεγχο! 
Erithacus, η αλήθεια είναι πως και εγώ φοβάμαι να πάρω μια τόσο μεγάλη ευθύνη, γιατί δεν είναι και λίγο να ταΐσεις ένα μικρό. Του το είπα βέβαια αλλά μου είπε πως θα με καθοδηγεί και θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο απ'οσο πιστεύω. Το περιμένω από το καλοκαίρι οπότε δεν θα είναι θέμα να περιμένω λίγους μήνες ακόμα. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να είναι καλά και κάποια στιγμή να το πάρω και να το μεγαλώσω όσο πιο καλά μπορώ έτσι ώστε να είναι ευτυχισμένο!

----------


## erithacus

> Αριάδνη όχι δεν είναι αυτό που έχω στην φωτογραφία δικό μου. Το δικό μου είναι ακόμα 19 ημερών  Σε ευχαριστώ και για τα άρθρα που μου έστειλες! Είναι όλα τους πολύ χρήσιμα και θα τα περάσω από έναν εξονυχιστικο έλεγχο! 
> Erithacus, η αλήθεια είναι πως και εγώ φοβάμαι να πάρω μια τόσο μεγάλη ευθύνη, γιατί δεν είναι και λίγο να ταΐσεις ένα μικρό. Του το είπα βέβαια αλλά μου είπε πως θα με καθοδηγεί και θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο απ'οσο πιστεύω. Το περιμένω από το καλοκαίρι οπότε δεν θα είναι θέμα να περιμένω λίγους μήνες ακόμα. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να είναι καλά και κάποια στιγμή να το πάρω και να το μεγαλώσω όσο πιο καλά μπορώ έτσι ώστε να είναι ευτυχισμένο!





Σταυρούλα, Καταλαβαίνω ότι ο  ιδιοκτήτης θέλει να "ξεφορτωθεί" το "κάθε τρεις ώρες τάισμα-σκούπισμα  καθάρισμα" το συντομότερο δυνατό...αλλά μια πατάτα να κάνεις (που  διακιολογημένα θα κάνεις όχι μια αλλά παραπάνω) θα στοιχίσει ακριβά και  αυτό από μόνο του θα έπρεπε να είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας για αυτόν  που στο δίνει...Μην ψηθείς να το πάρεις τόσο μικρό....κάνε υπομονή

Εάν  έχεις την διάθεση και υπομονή, μπορείς να το πάρεις πιο νωρίς από τους 3  μήνες αρκεί να επιβεβαιώσεις η ίδια  ότι τρώει μόνο του (με τα μάτια  σου).Δε θα μπορεί να κρατήσει με τα χεράκια του τη τροφή σε αυτή την  ηλικία αλλά στους δύο δυόμιση μήνες πρέπει ο εκτορφέας να έχει αρχίσει  να το "ενθαρρύνει" να τρώει μόνο του...πρέπει να τσιμπολογάει τροφή  στερεή και ας μην έχει ακόμα δύναμη στα χεράκια του...
Υπάρχει και  ένας άλλος λόγος για τον οποίο δε συμφωνώ καθόλου να τον ταϊσεις κρέμα  εσύ (ο οποίος ήταν και ο σημαντικότερος για εμένα στα δικά μου) και  αφορά την ψυχολογία του πτηνού....Αλλά αν από μόνη σου καταλαβαίνεις ότι  είναι επικίνδυνο και είσαι αρνητική, δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητήσουμε  αυτό παρά μόνο όταν κάποια στιγμή θα θές να του την ξαναρχίσεις εσύ (  ελπίζω βέβαια και θα προσπαθήσω να μη φτάσεις εκεί)

----------


## Ariadni

> Αλλά αν από μόνη σου καταλαβαίνεις ότι  είναι επικίνδυνο και είσαι αρνητική, δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητήσουμε  αυτό παρά μόνο όταν κάποια στιγμή θα θές να του την ξαναρχίσεις εσύ (  ελπίζω βέβαια και θα προσπαθήσω να μη φτάσεις εκεί)


Να του ξαναρχισει την κρεμα εννοεις;

Παντως ναι Σταυρουλα ο erithacus εχει δικιο! Ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο! Ειναι στο σταδιο που εννοουσα οτι το ταισμα ειναι επικινδυνο! Και οσο και να θελουν να το ξεφορτωθουν με βαζει σε υποψιες που θελει να το δωσει τοσο μικρο! Τον εχεις γνωρισει; Σου φαινεται σωστος εκτροφεας; (μην αναφερεις πληροφοριες για το ποιος ειναι γιατι απαγορευεται απο τους κανονισμους). Το μικρουλι το εχεις δει; Κανεις απο τους εκτροφεις που εχω μιλησει δεν τα αφηνει πριν τους 2 μηνες και ακομη κι αυτοι που βιαζονταν τα εδιναν τοτε..

----------


## erithacus

Αριάδνη ναι...Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι ιδιοκτήτες αφού πάρουν το μικρό, σε κάποια φάση αγχώνονται σε κάποια φάση ότι δεν το ταιζουν σωστά το έχουν πλέον λατρέψει το μικρό και από την αγάπη τους και το φόβο μη χάσουν το διαμαντάκι αρχίζουν και αναμοχλεύουν το θέμα της κρέμας...βλέπεις ιδιοκτητες με ζακό 9,10,12 μηνών να δίνουν ακόμα κρέμα...

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι θυμαμαι μια τετοια περιπτωση εδω και με ζακο κιολας!
7 μηνων αν θυμαμαι καλα και ετρωγε κρεμα και δεν μπορουσε να φαει κανονικα..

----------


## erithacus

Επίσης Αριάδνη το τσουβαλάκι η κρέμα αν θυμάμαι καλα κανει 50 ευρά...κάθε μήνας που περνάει είναι ένα 5οαρικο "χασούρα" για τον εκτροφέα...Σύν τη μανούρα τώρα κάθε τρεις ώρες ετοίμαζε κρέμες τάιζε σκούπιζε καθάριζε και πλένε....Αντιλαμβάνομαι λοιπόν εγώ που είμαι κακκός δύσπιστος, άθεος και "αδαής" ότι ο εκτροφέας "πετάει" τη Σταυρούλα στα πολύ βαθιά νερά και της λέει "κολύμπα εσύ και εγώ θα σε βοηθήσω... εύκολο είναι θα σε καθοδηγώ εγώ"....μπαρμπούτσαλα δηλαδή...και αν ψοφίσει θα της πουλήσει ένα άλλο πιο μεγάλο...Λέω τώρα εγώ έτσι.. κακκές σκέψεις κάνω που δεν ισχύουν στον αθώο κόσμο που ζούμε...σίγουρα σίγουρα όχι

----------


## Ariadni

Πραγματικα μου κανει απιστευτη εντυπωση να θελει να το δωσει 20 ημερων.. Δε νοιαζεται καθολου πια; Ειναι μονο το χρημα και τιποτε αλλο; Εγω σκεφτηκα μηπως το μωρο εχει καποιο προβλημα και αν γινει κατι κακο να το ριξει στο κακο ταισμα..
Σταυρουλα αληθεια μη φρικαρεις με ολα αυτα απλα πραγματικα δεν εχω ξανακουσει να δινουν μωρο 20 ημερων!

----------


## erithacus

> Πραγματικα μου κανει απιστευτη εντυπωση να θελει να το δωσει 20 ημερων.. Δε νοιαζεται καθολου πια; Ειναι μονο το χρημα και τιποτε αλλο; Εγω σκεφτηκα μηπως το μωρο εχει καποιο προβλημα και αν γινει κατι κακο να το ριξει στο κακο ταισμα..
> Σταυρουλα αληθεια μη φρικαρεις με ολα αυτα απλα πραγματικα δεν εχω ξανακουσει να δινουν μωρο 20 ημερων!


Αριάδνη, αν την "ψήνει" να το πάρει τόσο μικρό το πιό πιθανό είναι το κόστος της κρέμας αλλά και η μανούρα να το μεγαλώσει εκέινος (σκέψου το τάισμα έχει εγερτήριο 00:00 τα μεσάνυχτα 03:00 ta ξημερώματα,06:00 το πρωί)...Θεωρώ ότι είναι ο συνδυασμός αυτών των δύο...Αν ο "εκτροφέας¨είναι ένας ζαχαροπλάστης στο επάγγελμα χομπίστας εδώ στην Αθήνα (στο γνωστό petshop εκεί πιο κάτω) έχω μιλήσει οταν έψαχνα εδώ στο Ελλαδιστάν να πάρω και εγω και ειναι ......με περικεφαλέα...
όταν έψαχνα ζακό λοιπόν έψαχνα μικρότερους από 3 μηνών και μεγαλύτερους από εναμιση...για λόγους 'stress" όμως ήταν το δικό μου θέμα...το ήθελα να είναι μεν μωρό πολύ αλλά να είναι τουλάχιστον "ντυμμένο"...ξέρω να το ταϊσω με κρέμα αλλά προσπαθούσα καθημερινά (πολύ όμως) να την αποφύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι...

----------


## Ariadni

Εγω που ειχα δωσει λιγη κρεμα 2+ μηνων που το ειχα παρει ηταν σε ευκολο σταδιο και οχι τοσο επικινδυνο.. 2 γευματα την ημερα με ελεγχο της θερμοκρασιας αλλα οχι τοσο ακριβη και μετα το ειχαμε κοψει σταδιακα και ομαλα μεχρι που αυτο δεν το ηθελε καθολου γιατι χορταινε μονο με τις αλλες τροφες. Ο εκτροφεας μου ειχε πει να του δωσω κρεμα μια εβδομαδα και να το σταματησω αλλα το μωρο τελικα μαζι μου αρχισε να μαθαινει να τρωει και οχι μαζι του οπως μου ειχε πει κι ετσι κρατησε παραπανω ο απογαλακτισμος.. 
Τοσο μικρο ομως ειναι μεγαλη ανευθυνοτητα να το δινει...

----------


## erithacus

και λίγα λές...μόνο ανεύθυνο?
Αυτός ο τύπος που ανέφερα προηγουμένως (2μιση χρόνια μετά και ακόμα τον μνημονεύω...εφιάλτες θα βλέπει αυτή τη στιγμή που μιλάμε) τα πούλαγε 21 ημερών...γυμνά είναι αυτά ακόμα εντωμεταξύ...Αλλά έκανε τουλάχιστον σκόντο στη τιμή (450 ευρά το πιτσούνι ζητούσε)...
Προσωπικά δε συμφωνώ χειμώνα να έχεις μικρό πουλί στα χέρια (και δε μιλάω για νιάνιαρο 21 μερών πιτσούνι τώρα)...Ο πιο "safe" τρόπος είναι να πάρεις γέννα του φλεβάρη, να έρθει στο σπίτι σου άνοιξη (φρούτα λαχανικά εποχής άφθονα) και ο πρώτος χειμώνας που θα το βρεί το πουλί να είναι πλέον χρονιάρικο...

----------


## Ariadni

Την ανοιξη ε; Χμμ.. Ναι σιγουρα καλυτερα τοτε!  Συμφωνω! Ειναι το καλυτερο για το μικρο! Σταυρουλα αν θες κανε λιγη υπομονη ακομα!!

----------


## erithacus

> Την ανοιξη ε; Χμμ.. Ναι σιγουρα καλυτερα τοτε!  Συμφωνω! Ειναι το καλυτερο για το μικρο! Σταυρουλα αν θες κανε λιγη υπομονη ακομα!!


Καλά ούτε πρόκειται να ακούσει καν. Κάθεται σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα από το καλοκαίρι αυτή (την καταλαβαίνεις Αριάδνη πολύ καλά)....αλλά και εγώ την καταλαβαίνω βγήκα εντελώς εκτός πορείας πόσα Km πήγα στη Sofia, και επέστρεψα στο Bansko μαζί με την μικρούλα μου...και μετά φύγαμε ολοι μαζί για Αθήνα πάλι...Γελούσαν όλοι με τα χάλια μου που τους άφησα στο ξενοδοχείο και έφυγα (μια μέρα έφαγα ολόκληρη) για να πάω να πάρω παππαγάλο

----------


## Ariadni

Γελουσαν γιατι δεν ηξεραν!! Η μικρουλα σου ειναι κοσμογυρισμενη! Εκανε και βολτα στα χιονια; Αληθεια να σε ρωτησω κατι; Τη μεταφορα πώς την εκανες;

----------


## erithacus

Στον αριστερό ώμο μου....στο αμάξι οδηγός εγώ επομένως από την πλευρά του παραθύρου του οδηγού καθόταν ....Αριάδνη με αυτό το ζωντανό "κολλήσαμε" από την αρχή...μπήκα μέσα και είχε 30-40 μικρά ούτε που θυμάμαι ποσα... αυτό με κοιτούσε τόσο επίμονα.... από όλα...και το δικό μ μάτι έπεσε πάνω της γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση η περιέργειά της...ζήτησα αυτήν αμέσως...την έφεραν πάνω μου και έκατσε κατευθείαν ούτε να φύγει ούτε να χτυπηθεί τίποτα...για να καταλάβεις έξω στο δρόμο βγήκαμε μέχρι να φτάσω στο αμάξι και αυτή καθόταν στο δάχτυλό μου..(της σκέπαζα βέβαια με το άλλο χέρι απαλά τις φτερούγες στην περίπτωση που τρόμαζε να μη μπορεί να πεταξει) αλλά δεν έκανε καμία κίνηση να φύγει....
Και το καλύτερο?Εκείνοι για να την μεταφέρω ξέρεις τι μου έδωσαν?Σακούλα νάυλον...? Δεν είμουν τρελος που την πήρα έτσι στα χέρια μου και φύγαμε....Με κοιτούσαν σα χανοι που έφευγα έτσι χωρίς να την τσουβαλιάσω ...αλλά σε σακούλα ναυλον supermarket, δεν την έβαζα ότι και να μου λέγανε

----------


## Ariadni

Εχω παθει σοκ με πολλα πραγματα αυτη τη στιγμη!!! Ειναι δυνατον να σου εδωσαν ναυλον σακουλα για το ζωντανο; Την εβγαλες εξω απλα εχοντας το χερι σου απαλα απο πανω και δεν κουνηθηκε; (τον κρατουσα κ εφυγε!!) Καθοταν πανω σου τοσες ωρες ταξιδι; Εντυπωσιακο! Ζηλευω! Αληθεια πρεπει ομως να σε ειχε κατακουτσουλησει!  
Ειχατε οντως απιστευτη χημεια απ την αρχη! Αυτο το πλασμα σ εμπιστευτηκε με την πρωτη ματια!

----------


## erithacus

Ναι ρε..... νάυλον σακούλα και της άνοιξαν και δύο τρύπες για να μπαίνει οξυγόνο...και εγώ  έτσι σαστυσμένος τους κοιτούσα (την είχα ήδη στα χέρια μου όμως και την επεξεργαζόμουν πάνω στα δάχτυλά μου κανα τέταρτο πριν την πάρω)...ωσπου να φύγω την είχα συνιθίσει πάνω μου και αυτοί μου έδιναν τη σακούλα και εγώ έκαν βήματα προς τα πίσω.... δεν την έβγαζα από τα χέρια μου με τίπτ...έκατσε το φουκαριάρικο ήσυχο σε όλο το ταξίδι μέχρι bansko (2 μιση ώρες).....ναι μου έριξε κάτι μεγάλες και καυτές βόμβες ακόμα τις θυμάμαι..το πρωί μετά φύγαμε για αθήνα με διαλέιμματα στο δρόμο όπου σταμάτησα να οδηγάω και έκατσα πίσω μαζί της  :Happy: 
Έχουμε βγει εκτός topic θα μας κυνηγάει η Σταυρούλα...

----------


## Ariadni

Τι ασυνειδητος κοσμος κυκλοφορει;;; Ελεος! Καλα εκανες και την ειχες πανω σου και οι κουτσουλιτσες δωρο που δεν την εβαλες εκει μεσα! Και φρεσκιες κιολας! Χαχαχαχα
Εεε ενταξει δεν εχουμε βγει τελειως εκτος.. Κι αυτα πληροφοριες για ζακο ειναι..   Αλλα ναι ας σταματησουμε.. Τα αλλα θα τα ρωτησω στο θεμα σου αλλη στιγμη! Δεν τη γλυτωνεις!

----------


## stavroula1998

Ο εκτροφεας είναι πολύ καλός. Αυτός θα μου δίνει τροφή για όσο καιρό χρειαστεί και δεν θα μου το δώσει ακόμα. Σε 20 μέρες τουλάχιστον, πιστεύω, γιατί είναι σε κρίσιμο στάδιο ακόμα. Όπως ανέφερα και πιο πριν οι γονείς του το είχαν παρατήσει οπότε τώρα προσπαθεί να το ταΐζει σιγά σιγά με προσοχή έτσι ώστε να ανοίξει και πάλι το στομάχι του. Ε και όταν τα καταφέρει, που θα είναι και πιο μεγάλο, θα μου μάθει να το ταΐζω εγώ και μετά θα το πάρω.

----------


## erithacus

Ορίστε τον φάγαμε τον άνθρωπο ότι ειναι ντε κ καλα απατεωνίσκος.. Παρολαυτα Σταυρουλα και 3 μηνών σε κρίσιμο στάδιο ειναι. Μη νομίζεις ότι μετα το μήνα ειναι μεγάλο και μπορείς να το φέρεις βόλτα. Παρακάλεσε τον να το ταΐσει παραπάνω εκείνος. Αλλά αν δε μπορεί εύχομαι να τα καταφέρεις και να γίνει παπαγαλαρα  :Happy: . Ξέρουμε το φύλλο του; Τι υποθέτει ο εκτροφέας ότι ειναι;


e.

----------


## stavroula1998

Δεν τον ρώτησα. Αλλά εγώ ήδη το έχω κάνει αρσενικό  δηλαδή λέτε αν μου πει να μου μάθει να το ταΐζω να του πω όχι ε?

----------


## Ariadni

Εγω θα ελεγα να του πεις να το ταισει εκεινος μεχρι 2-2,5 μηνων για να εισαι σιγουρη οτι θα ειναι ενταξει! 3 μηνων πρεπει καλυτερα αλλα εστω τοτε! Εσυ ομως αποφασιζεις!
Αντρακλα θες ε; Χαχαχα! Μακαρι να ειναι!

----------


## erithacus

Σταυρούλα νοιώθεις ότι μπορείς μέσα στο *χειμώνα* να  έχεις ένα μωρό για το οποίο ναι μεν θα λάβεις καθοδήγηση (φαντάζομαι  όμως ότι δε θα είναι 24ωρη εξυπηρέτηση από τον εκτροφέα) αλλά εσύ θα  καταφέρεις να την αφομοιώσεις αυτή την καθοδήγηση σε τέτοιο βαθμό και με  τέτοια δεξιοτεχνία ωστέ να μην κάνεις ούτε ένα λάθος?Χωρίς να έχεις  προηγούμενη αντίστοιχη εμπειρία? Δεν το αποκλείει κανένας οτι μπορείς,  αλλά επειδή είναι πολύ πολύ "risky" σου λέμε εδώ καλύτερα πήγαινε  "νότια" / πάρε τον εύκολο δρόμο...

Μια ερώτηση ζωτικής σημασίας  πέρα από τη θερμοκρασία της κρέμας : Απαραίτητες είναι οι ακτίνες UVA  UVB για τη σωματική διαπλαση και μελλοντική υγεία του  παπαγάλου....Έχουμε Γεννάρη μήνα...πως θα το βγάζεις στον ήλιο να  λιαστεί με τέτοιο κρύο (ερχεται ο φλεβάρης και ο Μάρτης) τόσο μικρό και  ευαίσθητο πουλάκι?Διάβασε τις συνέπειες αν εσύ το έχεις σε "artificial  light"...Θα πακετωθείς άσχημα φοβάμαι Σταυρούλα....

----------


## pangeorgiou

Παιδιά οι θηλυκοί Αfrican grey παπαγάλοι είναι πιο ήσυχοι γενικά και λιγότερο κοινωνικοί ή είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα των πουλιών ;

----------


## erithacus

Ήσυχα πουλάκια ειναι κ τα θηλυκά κ τα αρσενικά φίλε μ...Λιγότερο κοινωνικοί, τι ακριβώς εννοείς?σαν είδος ανεξαρτήτως φύλου, ειναι φοβητσιαρικα πουλιά με οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή (νεος χώρος,αλλαγη διαρρυθμισης,νεες γνωριμίες με ατομα κλπ)... Έχεις καποια θηλυκίτσα κ ρωτάς όμως? Αν ναι, είσαι τυχερός πολύ  :winky:

----------


## Corvus

σαν είδος ανεξαρτήτως φύλου, ειναι φοβητσιαρικα πουλιά με οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή (νεος χώρος,αλλαγη διαρρυθμισης,νεες γνωριμίες με ατομα κλπ)...

να κι αλλο κοινο με τα κορακια!

----------


## tasos666

μην το φοβάσαι κάπου στης 60 μέρες  ορισμένα τρώνε και με κουτάλι την κρέμα

----------

